# Harte Strafen in Dubai



## sascha (21 November 2007)

> Dubais Touristen und Edel-Gastarbeiter leben im Luxus - und landen schnell im Knast. Der ägyptische Banker Mo wurde am Flughafen mit 0,03 Gramm Hasch erwischt und zu vier Jahren Haft verurteilt. Rechtshilfeorganisationen sind besorgt: Immer öfter gebe es wegen Lappalien drakonische Strafen.



Quelle

Ob in Dubai eines Tages auch kriminelle Briefkastenbesitzer laaaaaaaaaange hinter Gittern landen? Immerhin handelt es sich bei deren Tätigkeit ja nicht mehr um Lappalien...


----------



## A John (21 November 2007)

*AW: Harte Strafen in Dubai*



sascha schrieb:


> Ob in Dubai eines Tages auch kriminelle Briefkastenbesitzer laaaaaaaaaange hinter Gittern landen?


Theoretisch denkbar. I.d.R. sind die Besitzer dieser Briefkästen allerdings nicht in Dubai anzutreffen. :wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2007)

*AW: Harte Strafen in Dubai*

aber vielleicht ihre Briefkastenaufhänger? Ich kenne da ein Beipsiel :stumm: Bundesminsterium :stumm: Werbung für Dubai :stumm:


----------



## sascha (21 November 2007)

*AW: Harte Strafen in Dubai*



A John schrieb:


> Theoretisch denkbar. I.d.R. sind die Besitzer dieser Briefkästen allerdings nicht in Dubai anzutreffen. :wall:



Ich weiß. Sondern bevorzugt in Hessen. Habe ich heute erfahren. Mehr dazu demnächst im augsblog


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2007)

*AW: Harte Strafen in Dubai*



A John schrieb:


> I.d.R. sind die Besitzer dieser Briefkästen allerdings nicht in Dubai anzutreffen.


dabei ist es da so schön. Auch das Essen soll gut sein, mit Blick auf den Strand genossen...


----------



## A John (21 November 2007)

*AW: Harte Strafen in Dubai*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> dabei ist es da so schön. Auch das Essen soll gut sein, mit Blick auf den Strand genossen...


Ja, von hier aus, z.B. Eine Amex-Platinum sollte man aber schon haben...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2007)

*AW: Harte Strafen in Dubai*

Jawollja, was ich meinte, ist dabei


----------



## dvill (21 November 2007)

*AW: Harte Strafen in Dubai*

Mal am Rande gefragt:

Führt die Ausfuhr wertarmen Tands aus Freibeuterzonen in die Bundesrepublik zu durchsetzbaren Forderungen gegenüber deutschen Kostenfallenopfern?


----------



## Devilfrank (21 November 2007)

*AW: Harte Strafen in Dubai*



sascha schrieb:


> Quelle
> 
> Ob in Dubai eines Tages auch kriminelle Briefkastenbesitzer laaaaaaaaaange hinter Gittern landen? Immerhin handelt es sich bei deren Tätigkeit ja nicht mehr um Lappalien...



Im Prinzip schon. Man muss es nur hoch genug aufhängen. Ob diese Machenschaften dem Hochglanzimage des aufstrebenden Wirtschaftsstandorts Dubai entgegenkommen darf bezweifelt werden.


----------



## Hans-Wurst (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harte Strafen in Dubai*



sascha schrieb:


> Quelle
> 
> Ob in Dubai eines Tages auch kriminelle Briefkastenbesitzer laaaaaaaaaange hinter Gittern landen? Immerhin handelt es sich bei deren Tätigkeit ja nicht mehr um Lappalien...




Glaube ich nicht - solche Leute bringen ja schließlich das ganze Geld ins Land


----------

